# Limited subwoofer options - what to get?



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello! This is my first post on this forum.

I would like to get some opinions on which subwoofer should I buy considering that the usually recommended subwoofers (from SVS, HSU, BK) are not available here.

The subwoofer will be used mainly for movies.

I can not listen to any of them before I buy.

I have only the following options (for around 350 Euro each):
- Infinity Beta SW-10
- JBL E250P
- Magnat BetaSub 30A
- Wharfedale Diamond SW150
- Yamaha YST-SW515
or:
- No sub is better than a bad sub.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

HI Seb,

Wellcome to the shack!

Let's know your room dimensions, your listening habits... do you need DD RL? A rule of thumb: if you're a bass head and have unlimited budget, buy the strongest, finest you can... you cannot go bad with either sub brands as per my readings!

B Rgds
Blaser


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

Room surface: 4 meters by 6 meters (13 feet by 19.5 feet).
Room height: 2,6 meters (8.5 feet).
Room volume: 62,4 cubic meters (2155 cubic foot).

What do you mean by "DD RL"?

SVS PB10-NSD for instance would cost me at least 800 Euro/1050$ US (including shipping and VAT). I do not want to spend more than 500 - 550 Euro on the subwoofer.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

is that BETA SW10 or CSW10? the CSW10 is really good out of those choices, even the SW12 had a one band PEQ.


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

It is Infinity Beta SW10, not Infinity CSW10.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Seb71 said:


> Room surface: 4 meters by 6 meters (13 feet by 19.5 feet).
> Room height: 2,6 meters (8.5 feet).
> Room volume: 62,4 cubic meters (2155 cubic foot).
> 
> ...


DD RL= Dolby Digital Reference Level (up to 121 db peaks required from subwoofer if all speakers set to small).

Sorry, I didn't notice you are not living in the US. I cannot help a lot with the subs you mentioned, but FYI I have the Wharfedale Diamond 9 system (except sub). and I have heard the SW150. The Wharfedale Diamond 9 speakers system have a very good sound, but the SW150 is their entry level subwoofer, and should be OK for listening at moderate volumes, but I think cannot deliver DD RL in you room. If yo can afford the SW 300, it should be a better choice.

B Rgds
Blaser


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wharfedale SW300 is not available.

So Wharfedale SW150 should be out of my list (from the specifications it seems to be the worst from the 5 subs in my list: frequency response 35-110Hz with no +/- deviation given).

I have the same speakers like you, Blaser (Wharfedale Diamond 9 series). I calibrated the speakers at 75dB (using a digital SPL meter and AVIA).


----------



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

Can you order from L-Sound?
http://www.lsound.no/eng/index.php?side=info&group=&subgroup=&id=1432

To see if shipping to your country is already set up at L-Sound, click on the LOGIN tab at the top of the site, then click on "New Registration".
On the info form that comes up, click on the arrow beside the "Country" drop-down box. The list is too long to copy here


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

The price I gave for SVS PB10-NSD is if I buy from L-Sound.

512 Euro (ex VAT) the subwoofer itself
14 Euro import handling fee
4.5% import tax (it could be even more than 4.5%)
180 Euro Shipping with Schenker
-------
Make the total and add 19% VAT

This is why I have to limit myself to what is available locally.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Seb71 said:


> Wharfedale SW300 is not available.
> 
> So Wharfedale SW150 should be out of my list (from the specifications it seems to be the worst from the 5 subs in my list: frequency response 35-110Hz with no +/- deviation given).
> 
> I have the same speakers like you, Blaser (Wharfedale Diamond 9 series). I calibrated the speakers at 75dB (using a digital SPL meter and AVIA).


:T These speakers are IMO fabulous!! Do you have the 9.6 fronts like me??? If so, pls try to set them large and listen. they are very deep, you may not need a sub if you're not the bass head that I am!! If you don't have the 9.6, you can still have a good sound but should (I think need a sub).

For the SW 150, yeah you can avoid this one... not deep powerful enough! 

B rgds
Blaser


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a pair of Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 and a Wharfedale Diamond 9.CS center speaker.

For surrounds I use some old and very small Technics speakers for now.

My initial plan (before I bought the Diamonds) was to buy a pair of Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 to see if I like them and then buy Wharfedale Diamond 9.2 or 9.5 for front speakers and move 9.1 as surround speakers. Now I am thinking to just buy another pair of Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 (and a subwoofer, of course).

I am not sure if my receiver (Yamaha RX-V559) is powerful enough for Wharfedale Diamond 9.6.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Seb71 said:


> I have a pair of Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 and a Wharfedale Diamond 9.CS center speaker.
> 
> For surrounds I use some old and very small Technics speakers for now.
> 
> ...


I am running my 9.6 from my RX-V2500 and these speakers are very sensitive, they can go very loud with low power!! The only consern is that I cannot equalize them to tame room resonnance. And they will be OK for all but the extremly high levels.

Anyway sticking to you original question, I have heard good things about the JBL sub. Powerful enough, nut may not be as deep as the SVS or HSU.

You should wait for someone having more experience with these subs to provide better help than I can!!

Thank you!

Blaser


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

I ordered an Infinity Beta SW12 subwoofer. It should arrive in few days. I ended up spending more than I originally intended (one subwoofer in 350 Euro / $500 price range). Infinity Beta SW12 was 530 Euro / $700 (USD) including shipping and VAT.

Infinity Beta SW12

Edit: corrected link (they changed their site).


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations!

Enjoy your product!! Keep us informed with your impressions, and possibly measurments with REW!!

B Rgds
Blaser


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

that's a very nice sub. I would have gotten that  myself if it were available when I bought my BETA speaker set.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Does it compare to an SVS?

Blaser


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

blaser said:


> Does it compare to an SVS?
> 
> Blaser


depends on the price and what you need ...

if you want extension ... nope.
if you want max SPL ... nope.
if the same price as the 12" NSD SVS ... nope.

if ID subs not available where you are ... no choice.
if cheaper ... yes.
if you want matching aesthetics with BETA speakers ... yes. (I like the looks very much)
if you want maybe matching "sound" ... maybe yes.

it's got a one band PEQ.
it's also tuned much higher so might have an advantage up high.


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

When I ordered the Infinity Beta SW12 subwoofer, the shop told me that they have one in beech color in stock and I went for that.Yesterday the shop called me to tell that they made a mix up and they only have one in black color. I agreed to get one in black color (although this would not normally be my first choice) only to get it sooner.

Today the subwoofer arrived at the local shop, but it was in a bad shape: the box was torn out and glued back with adhesive tape (not a big problem, but still annoying) and what was worse (and unacceptable) was that the driver was (badly) repaired. The dust cap was deformed and it was visibly glued back on the driver cone (it seems that they used super glue). Probably they re-wired the driver coil.

I refused this subwoofer and took my down payment back.

A new one from the same shop could not arrive sooner than two weeks.

So I am back at the subwoofer choice.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

mike c said:


> depends on the price and what you need ...
> 
> if you want extension ... nope.
> if you want max SPL ... nope.
> ...


:yes: all of this was expected, but I wanted to ask an owner!!

Blaser


----------

